# Which Camera?



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm trying to decide between this Canon Set up from best buy http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+EO...99142900050073

Or

Nikon 3100 with an 18-55mm lens + a 70-300mmVR lens
I can get this set up through national camera exchange tomorrow and Saturday only for $1038.

Seems like the canon might be a better camera but the 70-300mm VR lens that comes with the Nikon its nicer. The original price on the lens is $589 and you get $200 if you buy the D3100 and the camera is on sale for $649.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

link doesn't work

i'd go used! for instance, I have a 40d which is a 6.3 FPS which is actually really good, don't know how nikon or what canon you're looking at, but for this camera, you can get GREAT pics. add a 70-200mm f4 for about 600 bucks and you've got a rockin setup! the 200 is short, but, the crop factor will be much better... you can add a 1.4 teleconverter and your looking at close to a 300mm lens with better quality.

IS or Vibration reduction is nice, but if your looking to shoot in well lit areas, then you'll be find with the f4 no IS, but might need to bump iso

hope I could help. I would undoubtedly go used

feel free to give me a call at 701-263-7139 if you have questions or want to ask about my 40d... it comes with extras, and don't need to buy the lens (in fact I think it's sold separately)

CAsey


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I was looking at a used 40D but I am always very hesitant to buy used electronics. I ended up getting the Canon Rebel T2i from Best buy. It shoots 3.7 frames per second. I also wanted to get the warrantly through best buy since it covers accidental damage and I will be taking it with me hunting (figured their is a good chance something could happen to it). It also covers a new batter and 3 cleanings within 3 years. Thanks though.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

no prob. I can understand that, cept every warranty I've done and paid for ends up costing more in the end. Hope you get better luck with yours, they are really good at making sure that warranty is void for any reason (skipped cleaning, previous h20 damage, no longer carry that model, etc. They're pro's when it comes to making people pay more and then give less)

I like the used/refurbished bit... just my style (cheap) and if it quits after 10 pics, well who the hell could have seen that coming!

best of luck, hope to see stuff posted in the near future


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> I also wanted to get the warrantly through best buy since it covers accidental damage


Good luck with that, your much better off covering it under a rider on your home owners policy. I never buy any extended warrenty through the manufacture.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> > I also wanted to get the warrantly through best buy since it covers accidental damage
> 
> 
> Good luck with that, your much better off covering it under a rider on your home owners policy. I never buy any extended warrenty through the manufacture.


I completely agree with BROWNDOG. Very good advise. I have not had any luck with the extended warranties in the past and have refused them for some time now. Glad I have since in most cases it was never needed and a rider is a much better option.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Best Buys warranty is nothing but a money maker for them.

If you really want to help them out, just walk in and hand them a $20 and walk out.

check out www.keh.com for decent used camera gear.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear the best buy warranties didnt work out for you guys, but I have had the exact opposite experience. And the best part is they dont try to fix the product you bought they just send you a gift card for the amount of money you paid for it. So with my last Ipod I got the newer version with twice as much memory and the price had come down so much I had $60 left over to spend on whatever I wanted. Sent the Ipod in because one of the buttons was sticking. Received a gift card in the mail a week later no questions asked. I also went through 3 hard drives on one of my computers while back, for free no questions asked.

Also how much is a new battery? The warranty covers one new battery replacement before the warranty is up so thats has to cover a good portion of what I paid for the warranty. I agree with you guys that its a huge money make for them. I think most people forget that they have warrantly a few years down the road or think that the warrantly wont cover small things so they dont even bother trying to send it in. On the other hand I have taken advantage of it and his has definetly paid off for me.

farmerj- thanks for your comment in there, it just wouldnt be nodakoutdoors without at least one smartass comment in every thread. I think I will keep my $20 though. I will check out the website though for used gear, thanks


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

SDOutdoorsman said:


> farmerj- thanks for your comment in there, it just wouldnt be nodakoutdoors without at least one smartass comment in every thread. I think I will keep my $20 though. I will check out the website though for used gear, thanks


Actually, It's not just Best Buy.

Extended warranties are a Line item income for retail stores. The salesman are instructed to push them. Literally it's been proven that the amount of people that spend the money on an extended warranty are more than those who will ever use the services OF the extended warranty. As such, it is free income for no services or product for whatever company offers the extended warranty. I don't care if it's Best Buy, Target, Kmart or K-Tel.

Statistically, it's a rip off on the customer.
http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-3000_7-6398085-1.html


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I completely agree with you that is a huge line of income for the stores and stated in my last post that I dont think most people ever use them because they have forgotten they bought the warranty a few years back or they do not think it will cover something that it would (something small like a button on my Ipod sticking). I refuse warranties on nearly everything I buy but felt this one could come in handy (especially since I had good luck with Best Buy in the past).

Sorry if this is sounding like an argument. I'm just explaining why I purchased it.

Thanks for everyones input and hopefully you all can help me out with some photography advice in the future.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

As far as extra batterys go on E-Bay and search the one you need for my 50D I got 4 spares for $15.00 free shipping. , not cannon brand but acually hold up better. 1 cannon battery is $45.00


----------



## Aleeshan20kat (May 11, 2011)

I prefer sony cyber shot 
It is best camera

Spam removed from signature.


----------



## bishoo.devendra (May 25, 2011)

Sony is really on the top of list 
its all products are best and realiable

Spam removed from signature.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Aleeshen and Bishoo, there is not one 'Best' camera or lens for any type of work. There are many choices that will work well and do the job. You find what fits you and how you photograph. Some times it takes awhile and a couple of failures or learning experiences before you get that figured out. 
Sony has some nice stuff but try renting a top quality lens for it when traveling and you will quickly find out why Canon or Nikon is the choice of many professionals and top amateurs. Not because they are 'Best' but because they work and the rental lenses and bodies are available in many locations.
Check out the gear at a top sporting event and see what is being used when you absolutely, positively HAVE to come back with a good image. Gear failures are not tolerated. Everyone doing this for a living has two cameras at a minimum. The brand doesn't matter, getting results does.

If you go with an off brand you take a chance.


----------



## Hezekiah200 (Jun 3, 2011)

I like Nikkon 
it is very popular brand

Spam removed from signature.


----------

